# Question about Strawberrynet.com....



## Honeylust27 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Just a question about strawberrynet.com - I see that that they have Nars eyeshadow duos priced at $36  - whilst they cost $78 at Mecca Cosmetica....

What's the deal? Are they fake?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 23, 2009)

You'd be better off comparing the US rate on strawberry net to the USD RRP coz Australian prices are odd.. I've heard of fake MAC being sold there sometimes but I've personally had no issues with fakes.


----------



## anita22 (Dec 24, 2009)

They're not fake, this is closer to the actual normal retail price of the product! (Actually, when I look at it in pounds, it is pretty much on par with what is charged by NARS in the UK). Mecca just charge crazy overinflated prices. I've probably bought at least 30 things off StrawberryNet including MAC, Bobbi Brown, etc and I have never received a fake.


----------



## nociceptive (Dec 27, 2009)

I've made multiple purchases of many different cosmetic and fragrance brands from them and there has never been a problem... you just get to avoid the import taxes, GST and general price inflation that occurs when a product hits Australia.  That and they often put a pretty ribbon around the parcel as well


----------



## xLongLashesx (Dec 27, 2009)

I've never had trouble with strawberrynet but I find it's not that cheap any more.. all cosmetics wholesale is better but postage is slooooow.


----------



## RachaelP (Dec 27, 2009)

I second the sentiment of them Strawberry net actually selling them for their true price.  The Nars duos are $32 USD so $36 AUD would be correct.  We pay FAR too much for cosmetics here in Australia.  Even if you factor in GST (10%) and cosmetics duties (5%) and freight, it just doesn't add up.  You also have to remember that the retailers are not paying the US $32 as they would in fact pay 30 - 50% off this so they could still make their profit without the ridiculous over inflation.  Once upon a time the Aussie dollar was 40 cents to the US dollar and that is why we paid so much.  So why have things not changed?? I hope consumers will be heard by being able to compare prices online and have more of a buying option than the big retailers forcing these prices down our throats.  Speak with your wallets!  If this little ol' gal from Brisbane can import pro-line cosmetics for re-sale at true value then why can't Mecca? We're not naive anymore!


----------



## Honeylust27 (Dec 28, 2009)

wow...

I can't believe I have been buying Nars stuff from Mecca. This is so disappointing and unfair. why do we have to pay so much more. Thanks everyone for letting me know...I will be buying from Strawberry Net from now on.


----------



## anita22 (Dec 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honeylust27* 

 
_wow...

I can't believe I have been buying Nars stuff from Mecca. This is so disappointing and unfair. why do we have to pay so much more. Thanks everyone for letting me know...I will be buying from Strawberry Net from now on._

 
If you want to shop the full range of NARS, this store is where I used to buy my NARS when I lived in New Zealand. It's based in the US, but they do ship worldwide, and everything I received was genuine:

http://kissandmakeupny.com/

NARS prices in NZ are pretty much the same as in Australia (Mecca is the main NARS stockist in NZ too). Personally I put the inflated prices down to the lack of competition in the cosmetics market in Australasia, compared to places like the US.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Dec 28, 2009)

I have also got all my NARS from kissandmakeupny.com in the past and I haven't had any problems with the products or shipping time. They also offer a flat rate shipping fee which is great.


----------



## Brie (Jan 12, 2010)

How long has Nars been on the site??? ah no spending!!!!! damnit!!!!


----------



## MissVanity (Jan 25, 2010)

i think nars has been on there for a good month or so now and they have recently added BECCA as well. ive bought countless things from strawberrynet n have never had a problem with it.


----------



## fashonjunkee (Jan 28, 2010)

I too have brought alot of Nars products from strawberrynet, Mecca actually said to me one time I was there to try Strawberrynet to get products that they dont carry in there store! So that's how I ended up getting onto strawberrynet through Mecca.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 12, 2010)

Mecca stuff are SO expensive! I bought a NARS bronzer there & felt so ripped off ): but i love my NARS bronzer so was not that badd. I just purchased stuff from stawberry net (laura mercier & a fragrance) & i'm really pleased with it! It was well sealed & wrapped! The parcel even had a ribbon( how cute) & best of all FREE SHIPPPING!  yays


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 11, 2010)

Has anybody noticed that strwberryNET on ebay has been de-regsitered and now have a new username (strawberrynetau)? What happened to the original snet on ebay?? the new username only has 103 FB and already have one neg and one neutral - is this new store even legit??


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 12, 2010)

^^ I didn't even realise they had an ebay account - why would they bother with it when they run their own website?


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 12, 2010)

They've had an ebay account forever... I'm not sure which came first, the ebay account or the site, but the ebay account had well over 20,000 FB (maybe more, the number was very high, I cant remember exactly how high) and has now vanished.


----------



## nociceptive (Sep 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nociceptive* 

 
_I've made multiple purchases of many different cosmetic and fragrance brands from them and there has never been a problem... you just get to avoid the import taxes, GST and general price inflation that occurs when a product hits Australia.  That and they often put a pretty ribbon around the parcel as well _

 
Just wanted to apologise and recant my previous post - StrawberryNET sold me fake eyeshadows recently (with a printing error on the packaging that warnings went out about late last year) and refused to admit they were counterfeit.  They've agreed to refund my money thankfully, but I won't be risking them again!


----------



## Honeylust27 (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah....I want to recant my post about Strawberrynet too!!!!

I recently had a situation where they sold me counterfeit MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I emailed them and told them the colours were different to those in the actual MAC store and that the staff had told me they were counterfeit. I demanded my money back and they gave me a refund. 

BEWARE

I am dodgy on the rest of their stuff now.  The fact that they gave me a refund I think is confirming they sell fake MAC and possibly other brands. Be careful.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Sep 6, 2010)

I've been curious about SN but have never purchased from them before.

The fact that their eBay account has "disappeared" & they registered a new one rings alarm bells. I wonder what happened?


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 6, 2010)

What a shame. 
I bought a NARS shadow from StrawberryNet two weeks ago, and it was genuine. It also arrived in three days, so I wouldn't mind placing another order with them. At least they gave you a refund though.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 7, 2010)

^^ They do have legitimate stuff, you just have to be really careful.. like if they have a particular MAC eyeshadow for sale that lots of ebayers are also selling, it might be fake.. it seems to go in waves where there are particular shades that are being sold at the same time and a lot of them are fakes. 

I had bought some MAC stuff from them and depotted everything and luckily what I got was not fake. I also bought some bobbi brown stuff that I'm pretty sure was legit.. so just be careful!


----------



## Aurora~* (Sep 7, 2010)

in my experience, sometimes their stock can be at least a year old, also.


----------



## Aurora~* (Sep 7, 2010)

I think mecca really monopolised on the fact we never used to be able to obtain some things in Oz.... they really need to start aligning their prices with the fact that we CAN order from other places!


----------



## Redaddict (Sep 8, 2010)

I absolutely refuse to buy anything from Mecca.  Their prices are outrageous.  They must be making a fortune off poor Aussies who don't know any better.


----------

